# Hatching Dead Leaf Mantis



## yen_saw (Sep 6, 2005)

Can anyone please tell me the best way of incubating Dead Leaf mantis ootheca? Do they hatch out everything in 1-2 hour or they hatch over a period of few days? The first ootheca was laid by the female less tan 24 hr after mating and it was a dud apparently. The second ooth was laid 2 days later (?) and only spray 3-4 times the entire incubation period. They second ooth was kept under 85F and 70% humidity at all time, and hatched only 3 nymphs and 1 couldn't make it out from the first molt. (see pic below) I was kinda upset and wonder what have i done wrong. I'm hoping the other two oothecae can have a good hatch rate. Thanks in advance!


----------

